# old motor & compressor



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty cool to see that old stuff.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I love that old stuff. The Henry Ford museum in Detroit has an area dedicated to Edison. There are some very cool motors similar to that. Now that I think of it they are generators. Same difference. 
Chris


----------



## mgollinger (Feb 17, 2009)

The metels forming plant i work in still has a couple of old 300HP GE synchronous motors in operation on air compressors. They still rumble along great.


----------

